# Drainage pipes info?



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi,

I own a W (July 2000) TT roadster.

Does anyone know where I can find out info on buying and more importantly fitting drainage pipes?

My passenger side floor is wet - I have taken it to Audi and they removed interior, dried it, cleaned drainage pipes and water tested it. They say it is probably a punctured drainage pipe but they wanted a fortune to fix it.

I have a mate who owns a garage and is willing to do the work but I wanted to find out as much as possible before hand.

Any help would be extremely appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## john biffo (Jan 15, 2007)

Try looking at this link and the link contained in that page:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=78885

Looks like a common problem. However donâ€™t assume it is the drainage holes without checking them out (provided in the link)


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

john biffo said:


> Try looking at this link and the link contained in that page:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=78885
> 
> Looks like a common problem. However donâ€™t assume it is the drainage holes without checking them out (provided in the link)


Many thanks. Unfortunately the answers seem to be different to what Audi told me but at least I have several options.

Thanks again.

If anyone else has any other pointers this would be much appreciated.


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

what drainage pipes you talking about???


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

jutty said:


> what drainage pipes you talking about???


It's a good point and I am contacting Audi on Monday to get the part no.

What I know so far from what they told me is that they found water coming thriugh the n/s/r body seam and they suspect a punctured drainage seal pipe - there for they recommended replacing the o/s and n/s drainage pipes.

That's all the info I have at the moment - does this sound reasonable to you?

Why would they change the o/s pipe as well?

Cheers.


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

Motto said:


> jutty said:
> 
> 
> > what drainage pipes you talking about???
> ...


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 382#859382

have a read of this and check you car out the same way, i think its the first port of call before shelling out any money, and maybe unnecessary work...its hard to say what it is by just looking at it, you got to get tucked in and get the seats out and carpet up etc...then water
test it only way i reckon...it doesnt take long to get the seats out and carpet up but it is worth it if you want a dry a car mine is now and im well happy i done it!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

I really need help with this - is there anyone who can help?

As I say Audi have stripped the car and the water is coming in from the rear near side body seam and as a result they think the rear drainage pipes Part No: 24C07A HOSE need replaced which involves removing the roof - i.e. no way I'm doing it.

Problem is I cannot afford the astronomical bill they want to do this and I'm trying to find a garage who will do the job - does anyone know of a place in Scotland preferably central belt? Or any alternative?!

I have even tried an independant Audi specialist but they wouldn't touch the job!


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

i dont reckon your pipes are blocked, i think the water probably isn't even getting into the black drainage trays where the roof mechanism stuff is for it to go down the pipes....

have you carried out the procedure i had to do.....mine is dry as a bone still mate and we have had some rain since i done it..

if you don't do it then your going to have a wet smelly audi


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

theres a few threads about this come up over the past 6-8 weeks go back threw had have a look...

most threads i have explained in great detail what i had to do to rectify the problem...

sure your leak won't be any different to mine and the few other people who have suffered..

same area of the car same problem me thinks


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

jutty said:


> i dont reckon your pipes are blocked, i think the water probably isn't even getting into the black drainage trays where the roof mechanism stuff is for it to go down the pipes....
> 
> have you carried out the procedure i had to do.....mine is dry as a bone still mate and we have had some rain since i done it..
> 
> if you don't do it then your going to have a wet smelly audi


Thanks for the reply.

That's the problem - the drainage pipes have been cleaned out and it is still leaking. Audi say they suspect that the pipes themselves are damaged which would make sense because I have had to get the pipes cleaned out a couple of times before (which worked great).

Is there a book, diagram or anything which explains how the whole mechanism works that would be extremely useful?

Thanks again. I know why this started though - as soon as I advertised my car for sale I got this problem!! Want to get the car perfect before I sell!

P.S. Jutty - any chance of posting a couple of pics to show the area and the repair your talking about - your help is very much appreciated cheers mate.


----------



## john biffo (Jan 15, 2007)

It may be worth trying ebay for â€˜dealer workshop' manuals. There are quite a few and can be picked up for a couple of quid. Cant guarantee the information is in there but if it is not then it is probably nowhere.

I am still drying my car out from having a similar problem. Took about 3 weeks to dry out by removing the carpet. Have water tested a few times since and it is not getting any wetter so the problem may be fixed. Mine was not (although I thought it may be) the drainage holes for the roof. You could definitively test this by squirting water directly into the plastic cups from inside the car and check to see if it is getting wetter. This would probably be better checked with the carpet up. Also worth checking that the water you are pouring in drops out the bottom of the car in front of the rear wheel. If there is no water leaking inside then it could well be coming from where jutty had his problem


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

jutty said:


> theres a few threads about this come up over the past 6-8 weeks go back threw had have a look...
> 
> most threads i have explained in great detail what i had to do to rectify the problem...
> 
> ...


i will do some pics and put them up over the next couple of days 

hopefully it may help you and get it sorted


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help - really appreciated.

I'll wait on the photos and then try both suggestions.

I had a quick look at the tray behind the passenger seat which collects the water and all round the tray (parcel shelf type area) seems completely dry - inside the tray itself was wet which makes me think it is collecting in the tray ok.

Will let you know after I test.

Thanks again all.


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Motto said:


> Thanks everyone for your help - really appreciated.
> 
> I'll wait on the photos and then try both suggestions.
> 
> ...


interesting as my tray is wet in the centre yet dry round the perimeter....let me know what the solution is!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

bobdabuilda said:


> Motto said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for your help - really appreciated.
> ...


What's up with yours? Do you have a similar leak?


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

a similar thing to yours by the sound of it motto. Got the heater in the car going right now to dry it out and then its time to place the pipe!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok - just performed my 1st test and I think the problem is different to what Jutty had.

Its a nice dry day so I thought I'd pour some water directly in to the drip tray behind the passenger seat - turned out to be a great experiment.

Within a minute there was water dripping rapidly from beneath the car - immediately in front of the rear wheel (or as you look at the car side on immediately left of the rear wheel - bottom of the sill).

The passenger footwell also began to become saturated.

So it must be a fault between the tray and the wherever the water comes out - and as Audi have said they think its a punctured drainage tube (I now have these parts from Audi and they are pretty poor quality).

Problem is I have been told I will need to remove the roof before replacing these parts - do car manufacturers not design these things to be easy any more?!

What do you guys think after this wee test?


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Motto- was the shelf behind the seats wet all over or just in the little dents just behind the two inspection hole covers? Mine was wet in a line extending back 6 inches from the drip trays along the perimeter on both sides AND wet in the area behind the inspection covers... I have no water at all in the foot wells or behind the seats. I will do the same test as you in about an hour and post the result. I think that there is a leak in the black plastic U drainage material where the hood meets the frame on my car....its a real nightmare as its so difficult to get in to see it clearly. Even with the hood down it aint easy especially as the headliner of my roof gets in the way a bit.Dont fancy taking it all off in this weather though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

bobdabuilda said:


> Motto- was the shelf behind the seats wet all over or just in the little dents just behind the two inspection hole covers? Mine was wet in a line extending back 6 inches from the drip trays along the perimeter on both sides AND wet in the area behind the inspection covers... I have no water at all in the foot wells or behind the seats. I will do the same test as you in about an hour and post the result. I think that there is a leak in the black plastic U drainage material where the hood meets the frame on my car....its a real nightmare as its so difficult to get in to see it clearly. Even with the hood down it aint easy especially as the headliner of my roof gets in the way a bit.Dont fancy taking it all off in this weather though.


No mate - the only area of my car that is wet (saturated) is the footwell area in front of the passenger seat - everywhere else is dry.

Good luck!


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Motto said:


> bobdabuilda said:
> 
> 
> > Motto- was the shelf behind the seats wet all over or just in the little dents just behind the two inspection hole covers? Mine was wet in a line extending back 6 inches from the drip trays along the perimeter on both sides AND wet in the area behind the inspection covers... I have no water at all in the foot wells or behind the seats. I will do the same test as you in about an hour and post the result. I think that there is a leak in the black plastic U drainage material where the hood meets the frame on my car....its a real nightmare as its so difficult to get in to see it clearly. Even with the hood down it aint easy especially as the headliner of my roof gets in the way a bit.Dont fancy taking it all off in this weather though.
> ...


LOL looks like there are several issues facing us soft toppers! Bloody AUDI!

Uh ohhhhh......just lifted the two front fitted mats and they are damp!!! Maybe just from use or I may have a leak from those dreaded drainage pipes too!!!! Oh Christ! 
Just like you say Motto- you come around to think of selling it and the fookin car starts to self destruct like a Billy Smart circus car! :?

How the hell do you remove the seats and carpet???? The carpet looks like a bugger to remove, is there a 'how to ' anywhere?


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

PS- if you have the new pipes is there any chance you can take some pics of them to illustrate this thread a bit better? How much did they cost etc ?? Dont forget to update what you eventually end up doing to repair it...stealers or diy job!! Good luck too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

bobdabuilda said:


> PS- if you have the new pipes is there any chance you can take some pics of them to illustrate this thread a bit better? How much did they cost etc ?? Dont forget to update what you eventually end up doing to repair it...stealers or diy job!! Good luck too!


Yes there are tuts on how to remove the carpets and seats on this site - just do a search, there's a good one some where.

As for the pics, I'll have to dig out my camera and charge it then I'll post pics of the pipes and where the water is coming from (they were around Â£40 for the 2 pipes with bits and pieces - all inand that was from Audi).

Don't worry I'll definately post when the problems been fixed (especially as I'll be posting an advert to sell the car here too).

Your right about the probs though -yesterday my temp gauge started acting up too!! This one shouldn't be hard to fix though.

It's just annoying as I won't sell the car until its in perfect working order but that just means more time and money!


----------



## john biffo (Jan 15, 2007)

Just in case you cant find out how to lift the carpet then this is what I did. You donâ€™t need to be good mechanically as it is very simple. Juttys description gave me the confidence to do it.

1. switch off the passenger side airbag (glove compartment) using your key
2. disconnect the battery (both teminals) positive first then negative. Donâ€™t want to set off the airbags accidentally.
3. sit in the passenger seat and make sure it is as low as it gets. This will give easier access to the screws holding it done
4. remove the 2 plastic covers at the front of the seat rails (just pull forward) this will expose the front two bolts
5. using an alan key (9mm or 10mm cant remember) unscrew the 4 bolts holding the rails to the floor.
6. without removing the seat, tilt it backwards and carefully disconnect the two connectors under the seat. Donâ€™t just pull as they are clipped together so use a screw driver to prise the clips apart.
7. remove the seat by lifting out (best to have the roof down to make it easier.
8. in the front of the passenger footwell next to the wheel arch, there is a piece of plastic with a screw in the middle. This needs to be removed. Unscrew with either the special attachment or a normal flat blade should also do the job. This is the trickiest bit, you need to pull the plastic cover up towards the roof (not out to the side) there is a metal clip that needs a bit of force to get out. Once the plastic is removed then you can remove the carpet.
9. starting from the same place you removed the plastic, pull back the carpet. You will not be able to remove the whole carpet. Peel it from along the door towards the rear speakers. It just comes out without much effort until you get to the speakers. I did not take mine any further from there as I could now get right underneath.

So that is it. Dry it out with towels and squeeze as much water out as possible from the carpet before keeping it raised off the floor to dry. I used rolls of newspaper to raise it up. Took about 2-3 weeks to dry with about 1 hours use a day.

Putting it back together was just as easy. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

Well just to let those on this thread know that my leak is fixed!

Took it to my local garage where I know the mechanic well and he fixed it for Â£65!!

It did turn out to be the drainage tube I described earlier - aparently it was not connected properly - which in my opinion Audi dislodged when they cleaned out the tube only a couple of weeks before. The Glasgow Audi dealership is terrible - they have given me appalling service over the last year and a half.

Anyway - my mechanic designed a gadget that meant he could fit the new tube without taking off the roof which saved hours of work. It has been left out in the rain for the past 3 days and I have poured a pint of water in to the collection tray and the carpet is as dry as a bone!

Unfortunately this is tinged with sadness as I will be shortly putting the car on the market (will be advertising here too) as I have to downsize. Good luck to those still stuggling to stop the water!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

Well I thought that the drainage pipe was the only problem but I was wrong - looks like the water is getting in the same way as jutty's was i.e. somewhere around the plastic tray - but can't see where or how. I have the seat out and carpet up and just can't solve this problem PLEASE help me!

Is there anyone out there who has solved this problem (like Jutty suggested) who can provide pictures and descriptions to go with them - this would be VERY much appreciated.

I think this would help a lot of people too.


----------



## martynv6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mate are you sure your mechanic friend changed these pipes and am i right in thinking you mean the ones behind the seats in the corners?? if so i would like to know how he changed them with out taking the roof off? is he in to magic by any chance, best bet for you is to tip a jug of water into each tray and make sure it drains away pretty quick if not then you may have a blocked drain pipe but if it does drain away then if you have your carpets up you will need to see if it is draining into the car ie split pipe but if thats ok then you may have a leaking door seal or a missing floor gromet :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

martynv6 said:


> Mate are you sure your mechanic friend changed these pipes and am i right in thinking you mean the ones behind the seats in the corners?? if so i would like to know how he changed them with out taking the roof off? is he in to magic by any chance, best bet for you is to tip a jug of water into each tray and make sure it drains away pretty quick if not then you may have a blocked drain pipe but if it does drain away then if you have your carpets up you will need to see if it is draining into the car ie split pipe but if thats ok then you may have a leaking door seal or a missing floor gromet :?


Hi - I tried that over two days this week - when I poured (bottle after bottle) directly in to the tray its fine but when I pour outside on the roof (corner area) it leaks - takes a while but once it builds up its quite noticable.

Believe me he did it without taking the roof off (yes the ones behind the seats)- he showed me the tool he made to do it. he is more mate than mechanic - he would simply tell me if he couldn't do it (he has before!). Anyway - before he did it I could pour the water directly in to the tray and the carpet would immediately soak - now it only gets wet if you pour outside the tray (on the roof or wherever) - so one of the problems is fixed.

PS - its not a door seal as I have tried pouring water directly in to the rubber trough just above the tray and it leaks - I've also poured loads of water around the door seals with no leak. HELP!!


----------



## martynv6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Can you not just sit in the car and get someone to hose the roof so you can see if the water is draining into the trays or missing them , if its not a door seal then it cant be much else than the drain pipes :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

martynv6 said:


> Can you not just sit in the car and get someone to hose the roof so you can see if the water is draining into the trays or missing them , if its not a door seal then it cant be much else than the drain pipes :?


Done that too (today in fact) - its not as easy as it sounds. Yes the water is pouring in to the tray and out of the bottom of the car - which sounds fine BUT some water is managing to filter its way to down to behind where the passenger seat would be (you can see the water dripping down the rear panel structure between the rear speaker and the door - sorry don't know the proper terms!).

I spent an hour with a torch today and just cannot understand where the water is escaping from. This is driving me up the wall!!


----------



## martynv6 (Mar 4, 2007)

And you are 100% sure that your drain pipe has been changed and that it is connected at the bottom , is the water draining out just in front of the rear wheel ,have you got the panels off behind the seat??


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

martynv6 said:


> And you are 100% sure that your drain pipe has been changed and that it is connected at the bottom , is the water draining out just in front of the rear wheel ,have you got the panels off behind the seat??


Thanks for your help on this.

All I can say is that I've filled the tray with litres of water and it seems fine and the water runs out in floods from just in front of the rear wheel as well as from the 2 drain holes under the sill area (but only when there is lots of water) but when I water test the area from outside it starts to leak.

As for the panels behind the seat - no we haven't got these off. My mechanic has taken the seat out, carpet up but got to these panels and was not confident about pulling these off as he could see no way of releasing them - I looked my-self today and didn't know how either, if we could get these off it would be a lot easier to see what's going on.

Any ideas? Any pics?!


----------



## martynv6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi mate , if you havent taken these panels off then i cant see for the life of me how he could have changed these pipes as that is the only other way of seeing where they are apart from removing the roof ,if you contacted audi im pretty sure they will tell you that this is the only way.

To remove the panels you will have to remove the centre speaker first ,just lever the grill cover off then remove the 4 screws ,the panels will all pull off then starting with the centre one ,they are hard to pull off so go easy with them ,once you have the panels off you will be able to see the drain pipe with a torch.

it sounds to me that you do still have a problem with your pipe though ,might not be connected at the bottom.

hope this info helps you ,i did have the same problem myself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

martynv6 said:


> Hi mate , if you havent taken these panels off then i cant see for the life of me how he could have changed these pipes as that is the only other way of seeing where they are apart from removing the roof ,if you contacted audi im pretty sure they will tell you that this is the only way.
> 
> To remove the panels you will have to remove the centre speaker first ,just lever the grill cover off then remove the 4 screws ,the panels will all pull off then starting with the centre one ,they are hard to pull off so go easy with them ,once you have the panels off you will be able to see the drain pipe with a torch.
> 
> ...


Many thanks - I'll try this, maybe tomorrow. All I can say is that my mate is probably one of the most honest blokes I know and I can't see why he would say he'd done it without removing the roof especially as he could have got a load more cash from me if he had had to remove the roof.

The rear panels coming off will make a big difference though - do the panels just click in, i.e. can I just pull them off? I'm having to work from memory as the car is at the garage but are there any issues I should know about with the silver "roll" bars?

Many thanks.

Also - I was thinking Jutty (earlier in this thread) seemed to have exactly the same problem as me and he sorted it by "fixing" the parts which direct the water in to the tray - this makes me think (as well as the other stuff I mentioned) that its not the drainage tube? What do you think?


----------



## martynv6 (Mar 4, 2007)

No mate the roll bars just stay there ,the panels are stiff but they do just pop off starting with the middle one first ,im not saying your mate hasent done the job im just trying to help you with what i know from doing the job myself and i still cant believe that this can be done without removing the roof but maybe im wrong ,if you do need to remove the roof it is easier than it looks honest


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

martynv6 said:


> No mate the roll bars just stay there ,the panels are stiff but they do just pop off starting with the middle one first ,im not saying your mate hasent done the job im just trying to help you with what i know from doing the job myself and i still cant believe that this can be done without removing the roof but maybe im wrong ,if you do need to remove the roof it is easier than it looks honest


hehe, I have next to no experience mechanically - I ain't touching the roof!

Removing these panels will be a great help though - it'll really help me see what's going on. Trying to remember, there are just the 2 panels right?

I'm curious to know how he put the tube in my-self - didn't want to ask him today as his garage (well the yard) was broken in to last night and he wasn't in the best of moods! Lucky my TT was tucked up in the garage.

It really is a weird one - when I test at first it doesn't seem to leak for ages - I poured 4 or 5 bottles on to the roof area and it was fine, it takes a hose on the roof to start the leak - then just adding a bottle to it continues the leak.


----------



## martynv6 (Mar 4, 2007)

YES you have the two panels either side but you also have the centre one which will need to be removed first otherwise you wont be able to remove the other two.

It sounds to me that your drain pipe might not be connected at the bottom but thats only a guess


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Well been working on the car all day. Managed to take the panels off (thanks for that), started to soak the car and it took ages before I got a slight puddle but no leak trail as there was yesterday.

Anyway, yesterday I looked in to the two holes in the middle of the floor plan (where the seat bolts in to) and noticed a lot of water at the bottom - after soaking the car with gallons of water today from a pressure washer I noticed that the water had gone from where the holes are and I haven't had a leak since.

I soaked the car both with the pressure washer nozle on and off for over 30 mins - I mean a serious amount of water and not a drop has ended up on the floor.

I think there has been several things going on but some how it seems to have righted itself. There was also some water on the cable that lies over the tray (on a lower point than the tray, which runs down behind the back panels - it may have been directing water away from the tray).

Talked to my mechanic about how he put in the tube and he said he removed the rear wheel and used some sort of wire and the gizmo he made to put the tube in through some hole.

Anyway the car is back together and have been enjoying it once more in this great weather!

Any ideas as to what might have been going on? Thanks for your help on this mate.


----------



## martynv6 (Mar 4, 2007)

No i havent mate beats me :?: , see how you get on with it ,anyway roof down now so sod the leaks


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

martynv6 said:


> No i havent mate beats me :?: , see how you get on with it ,anyway roof down now so sod the leaks


Dam* right! Well got to enjoy it while I can- it's going on sale now!

Cheers.


----------



## martynv6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Motto said:


> martynv6 said:
> 
> 
> > No i havent mate beats me :?: , see how you get on with it ,anyway roof down now so sod the leaks
> ...


Why :?: whats next


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Unfortunately a cheaper car is next! I have a sizable syudent loan that I've delayed for about 7 years and I only do 2 miles a day so it makes sense to downsize.


----------

